# Looks like its finally going to happen!! Screw Contraction!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

*House-Senate conference committee approves new Twins stadium*
Mike Kaszuba, Star Tribune
Last update: May 19, 2006 - 11:42 AM

A House-Senate conference committee this morning tentatively approved a new $522 million stadium for the Minnesota Twins, and Democrat and Republican leaders said the project likely had enough votes to pass on the House and Senate floor.
Moving quickly after days of debate, the committee's vote -- with just one legislator opposing the proposal--left team officials smiling and shaking hands. Though the committee will not formally approve the plan until later today, the morning's events meant that the controversial stadium project could be headed to a full House and Senate floor vote as early as today.

"There's a very, very good chance that we'll finally build a ballpark," said a smiling Jerry Bell, the team's chief stadium negotiator. "This insures our future."

The breakthrough came when Sen. Steve Kelley, DFL-Hopkins, said he had received assurances that his plan for a one-half percent metrowide sales tax to raise money for mass transit would be considered by another conference committee. Kelley, a candidate for governor, had earlier insisted that the metrowide sales tax be tied to the Twins stadium plan.

Kelley defended his strategy, but acknowledged that using a metrowide sales tax to not only fund a Twins stadium, but also a new Minnesota Vikings stadium and then provide money for transit "involves some risks" politically. He said that, in the end, there was not "enough support to get it done."

Rep. Brad Finstad, R-Comfrey, the chief House author of the Twins plan, praised the vote. "It's the proposal that gets the job done," he said. "It's a very historic step in the process."

Under the plan, the open-air stadium would be built in downtown Minneapolis' warehouse district using a .15 percent countywide sales tax increase in Hennepin County, the state's most populous county. The proceeds are expected to raise $392 million for the county's share of the ballpark's construction, with the team contributing $130 million.

The plan would include a state exemption for Hennepin County, which would be allowed to levy the sales tax increase without having to hold a citizen referendum.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Passed both the Hpuse and Senate last night and early this morning.As did a new Gophers stadium. :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

finally, when ya go to a twins game, it will actually feel like a basebally game!!! never was a big fan of the dome.

Go HAWKS beer gardens

870, chubbs had a kid, named him Hunter Heath


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just think about how much better those hotdogs and beer are going to taste in an outdoor stadium.....we won't discuss the price.


----------

